# No PC Remote Option On DSC-HX80



## daguerreotype (Feb 20, 2022)

Hello. I got my hands on a DSC-DX80 and there is some software called Imaging Edge I am supposed to be able to use with the device to make it function like a  webcam among other things. The problem I am facing is there is no PC Remote option apparent in the camera's menu and the software itself will prompt you to change a feature in the camera (the website says is supported) before it will connect. 

Am I missing something, or skipping a step, or is this just a non supported device? I checked the firmware and it is 1.0 with no updates available. Did Sony remove this feature or something? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

